# Gear driven box joint jg-Anyone ever make one?



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

Has anyone ever made or used a gear driven box joint jig or any other gear driven jig? Are they useful or just a fun thing to make. I was thinking of making one to try different out different skills.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Yeah I made one, a.k.a. "Lynn's Box Joint Jig". I used it until I used the simple kind of box joint jig. (The kind that uses the locating pin and slides with a miter gauge on the table saw.) Then I got an Incra fence for my router table. I haven't looked back since.

Would I make the jig again? No. The one that attaches to the miter gauge of slides in the miter gauge slot is so much better and cheaper.


----------



## mobilepaul (Nov 8, 2012)

If you go here http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f24/box-joint-jig-comparison-rockler-incra-46884/ and scroll down to my posts, you will see the link for the Lynn's Box joint jig plans. There are other reviews there of other designs as well. None, I don't think, are the gear-based design, though.


----------

